
Samsung Halts Galaxy Note 7 production - pzaich
http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/09/technology/samsung-galaxy-note-7/index.html?adkey=bn
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12674861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12674861).

